# Lobo my Sable GSD (lots of age/size comparison photos)



## Lobo dog (Sep 19, 2014)

OK so I found myself taking over other people's threads with pictures of my boy; I figured that I should just start my own photo thread, so here I am  I shall begin with picture comparisons (because I love those), and if anyone would like to add photos of their own GSD feel free  Lobo turned 10 months old yesterday; i do not have a current weight on him but he is 28" at the withers. I shall slowly build the collection of photos in this thread until some of you will probably begin to wonder about my mental state  (I take a crazy amount of pictures). So with out further adu I present to you Lobo for your viewing pleasure. Enjoy


----------



## Lobo dog (Sep 19, 2014)

Well for some reason the photo's won't load, so I am afraid that i will have to wait until this afternoon when I have a stronger Internet connection. Stay tuned


----------



## Mumma1 (Jan 26, 2015)

Lobo looks exactly how I imagine Oscar is going to turn out, colour-wise. But since Oscar is only 15 weeks old now, we have to wait and see  Can't wait for your pics!


----------



## ChouMaKen (Apr 28, 2014)

I'm so glad Lobo has finally his own thread, I guess you know by now how beautiful I think he is.

Lobo and Neo could be twins however Lobo is obviously heavier and bigger bones than my Neo 

Can't wait for the pictures, they always keep me wondering of how Neo would look next


----------



## Lobo dog (Sep 19, 2014)

Awe thank you guys! I am glowing  Now I will have a smile for the rest of the day! 

OK hopefully it will work now. Lobo sitting head shot at 12 weeks compared to 10 months


----------



## Lobo dog (Sep 19, 2014)

9 weeks compared to 9 months laying down. This is one of my favorite comparisons


----------



## Lobo dog (Sep 19, 2014)

Would it be easier for you guys if I resized these on the computer? I am down loading them from my phone. 

Here is a fun one from Friday  

"He may only be 10 months but he already has sum white in his fur."


----------



## Hineni7 (Nov 8, 2014)

Haha I have snow pics of Lobo' one day older 'sister' Areli... She is 27.25" (last measured a few weeks ago) and 85lbs (weighed a week and a half ago)..


----------



## Hineni7 (Nov 8, 2014)

Lobo is a very handsome boy!! Love his color


----------



## Lobo dog (Sep 19, 2014)

Thank you!  Oh wow! Areli went all in with her snow mask! It's hard to believe that our pups are so big and almost a year old already!


----------



## Lobo dog (Sep 19, 2014)

ChouMaKen said:


> I'm so glad Lobo has finally his own thread, I guess you know by now how beautiful I think he is.
> 
> Lobo and Neo could be twins however Lobo is obviously heavier and bigger bones than my Neo
> 
> ...


Awe thanks <3 I was stalking Neo's thread earlier this week. He is gorgeous! Our boy's do look super similar







yeah Lobo has always been heavily boned and because of that we never experienced a gangly teenager stage, but we are definitely dealing with the "I don't have to listen to you!" Rebellious teenage attitude lol


----------



## Lobo dog (Sep 19, 2014)

Mumma1 said:


> Lobo looks exactly how I imagine Oscar is going to turn out, colour-wise. But since Oscar is only 15 weeks old now, we have to wait and see
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you so much! I don't believe that I have seen any updated pictures of Oscar since you brought him home at 9 weeks  I would love to see a few pictures of him


----------



## Hineni7 (Nov 8, 2014)

Haha, Areli doesn't do anything half way... It's pretty much all or nothing... But a year has gone quite quickly... 2 more months...


----------



## RZZNSTR (Jan 24, 2015)

Beautiful dogs! Love those pics!


----------



## Ruger Monster (Jan 29, 2015)

Love the pics!


----------



## kelbonc (Aug 25, 2014)

Great photos!! Lobo is a very handsome fella!!


----------



## Lobo dog (Sep 19, 2014)

Thank you everyone!







This is my new favorite picture of him









how do I get the pictures to come up so that you don't have to open them? It has got to be annoying hitting all of the "view attachment" buttons, but I can't figure out how to get it so that it won't do that...


----------



## NewGermiMommma (Feb 28, 2015)

Oh my goodness, he got so big!!! My little munchkin, River is only 9lbs and she's 10 weeks old. Haha I think she's going to be a shrimp but you're giving me hope.

This is River at 6 weeks, 5lbs
And her now ay 10 weeks, 10lbs.


----------



## Lobo dog (Sep 19, 2014)

Oh river looks precious! Black gsd's have really started to grow on me (I love how silky their fur looks and feels)  Lobo is already above breed standard by 2 lbs and 2 inches. It sounds like you girl will be of the desired size (that's my guess anyway) and that is a good thing  she looks so cute! Give her a kiss for me


----------



## Lobo dog (Sep 19, 2014)

Definitely don't give up hope of her eventual size yet







they grow a different size every week. Lobo grew 20lbs larger between the age of 6 and 7 months but then between 9 and 10 months lost 8 lbs but grew 1 1/2 inches taller. He maintained a healthy weight through all of that (you could always see the last 2 ribs and he always had a tummy tuck). Where the 8 lbs went I don't know lol but I am enjoying every second of raising my boy. The rest of my family get easily annoyed by his antics and energy, but I just love it! i know when he is older i will miss his crazy energy and that youthful/mischievous glow in his eyes. Dogs bring us such joy, don't they?


----------



## d4lilbitz (Dec 30, 2013)

Great pictures of Lobo! Handsome boy : )


----------



## Carriesue (Aug 13, 2012)

Lobo, you have to upload them to a photo hosting site site like photobucket or Flickr then copy past the BBcode. I like Flickr because it lets you pick the 800x500 size that the board allows.

Great looking dog too.


----------



## Lobo dog (Sep 19, 2014)

Thank you both very much  thank you CarieSue! I will definitely do that


----------



## Lobo dog (Sep 19, 2014)

Me and my handsome boy! Finally got some sunshine!


----------



## eddie1976E (Nov 7, 2010)

Lobo dog said:


> Me and my handsome boy! Finally got some sunshine!


He is a very handsome boy! and looks huge...how big is he?


----------



## D Brang Shepherds (Apr 1, 2015)

eddie1976E said:


> He is a very handsome boy! and looks huge...how big is he?


I'll second that!


----------



## Lobo dog (Sep 19, 2014)

He is 90 pounds and 28" at the withers he will be 11 months on the 8th. Thank you both for your complement


----------



## eddie1976E (Nov 7, 2010)

Lobo dog said:


> He is 90 pounds and 28" at the withers he will be 11 months on the 8th. Thank you both for your complement


y boy is 79 lbs and 26" @ 14months....Lobo is def a big boy. Were his parents that big?


----------



## Lobo dog (Sep 19, 2014)

Both of his parents were a little over the standard....his dad is 95 lbs 28" and his mom was 87 lbs 25". Not 100% sure on their heights. When you see him in person he doesn't look as huge. I will attach a different photo of him and I


----------



## Hineni7 (Nov 8, 2014)

Wow! That photo makes him look HUGE!!!!! Although extremely handsome!!! Areli is 86lbs and 27.5".... her weight has slowed dramatically, thank God! Lobo looks so happy


----------



## Lobo dog (Sep 19, 2014)

Yeah I just thought that was a cute pic of us







looking at it now, that picture does make him look ginormous lol especially if you are viewing it on a desk top. It was taken with my cell the one i am now attaching was taken with a real camera. Don't get me wrong he is big, but not freak of nature huge lol


----------



## Lobo dog (Sep 19, 2014)

Hineni7 said:


> Wow! That photo makes him look HUGE!!!!! Although extremely handsome!!! Areli is 86lbs and 27.5".... her weight has slowed dramatically, thank God! Lobo looks so happy


Thank you  Hehe yeah Lobo actually lost several pounds about a month ago. Weird because he was already lean to begin with







but the scales said he went from 98lbs, to 4 weeks later being 90lbs. We couldn't believe it so we actually drove to 2 different vet locations to weigh him. I think the scale had been off to begin with because there is no way that he lost 8lbs. 

I would love to see an updated picture of Areli if you have any?


----------



## Lobo dog (Sep 19, 2014)

eddie just to specify I was thanking you for your complement stating he was handsome not his huge-ness (I know being over standard is frowned upon).









I will be getting a flicker account later on this week so you guys don't have to keep opening the attachments. 

Oh the other picture didn't load. Here it is, the photos were taken over a month apart.


----------



## Hineni7 (Nov 8, 2014)

Areli is camera shy so getting good pics of her is hard... Ever since starting SAR training she has dropped a little weight too. Long time before they are fully filled out, so dropping weight now as long as it's healthy is fine by me, lol.... Here are a couple pics... Ugh.. She knows just when to turn her head or move from the cute pose


----------



## Lobo dog (Sep 19, 2014)

Hineni7 said:


> Areli is camera shy so getting good pics of her is hard... Ever since starting SAR training she has dropped a little weight too. Long time before they are fully filled out, so dropping weight now as long as it's healthy is fine by me, lol.... Here are a couple pics... Ugh.. She knows just when to turn her head or move from the cute pose



Oh her coat is gorgeous! Hehe yes it appears as though she has quite a talent at avoiding the camera. Maybe she just always wants you to get her "good side" lol


----------



## Hineni7 (Nov 8, 2014)

Thanks! Lol! Yeah she definitely knows how to frustrate me! He has some really pretty red in her coat that if the light hits just right is amazing.. I have to say, Lobo is really handsome.. He telegraphs his love and devotion to you so clearly in the pix.. Very nice


----------



## eddie1976E (Nov 7, 2010)

Lobo dog said:


> eddie just to specify I was thanking you for your complement stating he was handsome not his huge-ness (I know being over standard is frowned upon).
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Got it..I didn't think you were talking about his size. I think as long they are proportional, if they are a little out of the standard I would be fine with it. I think my boy will probably top out at around 85 lbs...and I'm fine with that. 

I posted a couple new photos in his thread...so I won't clutter yours 


I still can't get a reliable profile view of him. And not having a decent camera that takes photos quickly isn't helping.


----------



## Hineni7 (Nov 8, 2014)

Managed to get a pic of her looking at the camera!! (shock!) lol.. Hard to believe our babies are so close in size, weight and one day apart age wise..


----------



## RZZNSTR (Jan 24, 2015)

Very cool!


----------



## Lobo dog (Sep 19, 2014)

What a difference 1 year can make!!! Lobo and I on 7/12/14 and then 7/12/15. It's so hard to believe it's been a year since we brought him home! (Last night was actually his gotcha day) part of me feels like he's been apart of my life forever and the other half feels like we just brought him home :wub: I do have a fliker but can't figure out how to upload the photos to the forum...working on it


----------



## Lobo dog (Sep 19, 2014)

Oops i accidentally deleted the photos. Not sure why the one picture wont upload correctly....oh well


----------



## eddie1976E (Nov 7, 2010)

What a handsome boy! I'm a big fan.


----------



## DogWalker (Jun 16, 2015)

He's gorgeous! Thanks for sharing the pics


----------



## RZZNSTR (Jan 24, 2015)

Very nice! Congrats!


----------



## Lobo dog (Sep 19, 2014)

I finally know how to upload the photos properly, and I just got my first DSLR camera last week so the photo's are a much better quality! Here is my boy! He just turned 17 months 







[/IMG]


----------



## MishkasMom (Aug 20, 2015)

Wow Lobo is a stunner  Amazing to see him grow from a tiny little pup into this amazing dog, great thread and I enjoyed the pictures.


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

He is absolutely gorgeous!Love his eyes!


----------



## Ruben! (Sep 25, 2015)

That is a super cool dog! congrats!


----------



## MayzieGSD (Aug 28, 2006)

I've thought my Bruno is the most beautiful handsomest german shepherd but your Lobo is right up there with him! :wub:


----------



## Lobo dog (Sep 19, 2014)

Wow! Thank you all so much for your kind words :wub: He doesn't always look so regal  Here is his derpyness at 12 weeks and then 17 months!


----------



## kelbonc (Aug 25, 2014)

Oh my, your Lobo is such a handsome and masculine looking boy!! :wub: Great photos with your new camera!!


----------



## Lobo dog (Sep 19, 2014)

kelbonc said:


> Oh my, your Lobo is such a handsome and masculine looking boy!! :wub: Great photos with your new camera!!


Thank you so much! I am very impressed with how the photos are turning out! I have never taken a photography coarse or used anything more than my cell phone camera until I got the Canon T5 last week; of coarse I am working with a model who doesn't have a bad side which makes things easier for me


----------



## BoyOhBoy!! (Apr 30, 2015)

He is gorgeous!! You are gifted with a great pup and skilled with the camera for sure!

Mom to Remi


----------



## Lobo dog (Sep 19, 2014)

Thank you So much BoyOhBoy!!  Here are some photo's that I took of Lobo yesterday. We are getting some great fall colors here in MD. I really wish Lobo could be trusted off leash so that I could get photo's somewhere other than the back yard, but his recal isnt solid enough for that yet. I posted these photos on face book with the description... 

"Took some photos of my main squeeze today. I am surprised that any of these turned out lol...it's hard to hold a slobbery tennis ball, try and use your wrist to zoom, make sure Lobo stays where i asked him to and take a photo all at the same time, look at me developing photos AND my multitasking skills"

I just Love His neck, the thickness of the fur there always makes me want to bury my hands in it :wub:
















I also Love how Tie Dye his coloring is on his head and neck


----------



## Rei (Oct 10, 2008)

Wow, so very happy you have your new camera because these photos are fantastic! Not to mention, Lobo is one incredibly good looking dog!!!  Gorgeous features and coat, and such soulful eyes. Really like the direction your post processing is taking too, definitely a job well done.



Lobo dog said:


> I really wish Lobo could be trusted off leash so that I could get photo's somewhere other than the back yard, but his recal isnt solid enough for that yet. I posted these photos on face book with the description...
> 
> "Took some photos of my main squeeze today. I am surprised that any of these turned out lol...it's hard to hold a slobbery tennis ball, try and use your wrist to zoom, make sure Lobo stays where i asked him to and take a photo all at the same time, look at me developing photos AND my multitasking skills"


Haha yes!! This is exactly what I have to go through every time, too. Trent is not very reliable off leash under distraction, so I always have to find isolated places or keep him on leash.


----------



## CindyMDBecker (Feb 22, 2013)

What a hunk! :wub:


----------



## Lobo dog (Sep 19, 2014)

Rei said:


> Wow, so very happy you have your new camera because these photos are fantastic! Not to mention, Lobo is one incredibly good looking dog!!!  Gorgeous features and coat, and such soulful eyes. Really like the direction your post processing is taking too, definitely a job well done.
> 
> 
> 
> Haha yes!! This is exactly what I have to go through every time, too. Trent is not very reliable off leash under distraction, so I always have to find isolated places or keep him on leash.


Thank you Rei! That means a lot coming from you because I have always admired your photography skills  I am struggling to make my editing look uniform but I have definitely improved from my first attempts. I think it must be a guy thing, this being so easily distracted, of course youth plays in there too I am sure 

And thank you CindyMDBecker!


----------



## kelbonc (Aug 25, 2014)

These photos of your gorgeous boy are all so nice its really hard to pick a favorite!!


----------



## mburitica181 (Jul 22, 2015)

I love love love your pup! Ive been thinking in about 5 years to get a Sable German Shepherd but my husband likes the traditional look.. finally convinced him of it! I don't know if any other GSDs can compare to your handsome boy!


----------



## RZZNSTR (Jan 24, 2015)

Great looing boy! Well done!


----------



## lorihd (Nov 30, 2011)

must have missed this thread, he is gorgeous!!!!!!!


----------



## Black Kali (Aug 31, 2013)

What a great looking male!


----------



## Athena'sMom (Jan 9, 2014)

Lobo is one handsome hunk!! LOVE black sables!!


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

He looks fantastic so grown up! Love his color. Very handsome


----------



## Lobo dog (Sep 19, 2014)

Thank you all so much! I love reading back on all of your sweet comments  I haven't updated this thread in a far too long! I have great photos from the past months that I didn't get around to sharing here. I will be snowed in due to the Jonas Blizzard and I am hoping to make up for lost time  

Here are a few photos from this morning, since these photos were taken it has snowed another six inches. We are almost to two feet  This is the biggest snow in years here and certainly the largest amount of snow Lobo has ever experienced  His first concern this morning was that the snow had covered his squeaky ball in 8 inches of fresh powder, he really impressed me by locating the ball and digging it up in under 30 seconds  I will hopefully get out there and take more photos of him soon but it is still snowing and the wind is crazy right now :brrrwinter:


----------



## Lobo dog (Sep 19, 2014)

More fun in the snow! :snowing:

























































































Can't tell if I like this one in black and white or in color better


----------



## osito23 (Feb 17, 2014)

What a handsome tank :wub: Love the snow pics!


----------



## RZZNSTR (Jan 24, 2015)

Those are very cool pics!


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

He is quite the strapping fellow! Very handsome having fun in the snow he looks like a black bear. He looks like he got much darker although sables remind me of chameleons the lighting or even background changing their color.


----------



## kelbonc (Aug 25, 2014)

Fantastic photos of your gorgeous boy!! :wub: I always love the winter photos. The dogs seem to really enjoy the snow!!


----------



## Lobo dog (Sep 19, 2014)

My boy turned two last week! I can hardly believe how quickly the years have gone by. Here are some recent photo's of my dude :grin2:








[/url]Dropped the ball by Bret Bennett, on Flickr[/IMG]







[/url]Got the ball by Bret Bennett, on Flickr[/IMG]







[/url]Lobo 2 years old by Bret Bennett, on Flickr[/IMG]







[/url]IMG_6064 by Bret Bennett, on Flickr[/IMG]







[/url]face to face by Bret Bennett, on Flickr[/IMG]


Stack (this was in sunset lighting, hence the red hue) 







[/url]GSD Stack by Bret Bennett, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

Happy birthday lobo you gorgeous boy!!!!Love his sable coat in the sunlight in the standing photo!!!


----------



## Hineni7 (Nov 8, 2014)

How tall and what weight did he turn in for a 2yr old? My girl also had her 2yr birthday on the 9th of this month. She is an agile and fast 88lbs! Omgosh! Lean and solid muscle but out runs most everything.. Crazy.. Praying she is done but know she will probably hit the 90lb..she is a working dog and kept lean... Handsome handsome boy Lobo is! Wow, stunning


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

What a big beautiful boy!Happy Birthday Lobo!


----------



## RZZNSTR (Jan 24, 2015)

He looks great!


----------



## NYCgsd (Apr 23, 2016)

He looks very calm at 10 months. Was he a landshark at an early age? Because mine is 15 weeks and is at 100mph about 90% of the day.


----------



## Lobo dog (Sep 19, 2014)

Hineni7 said:


> How tall and what weight did he turn in for a 2yr old? My girl also had her 2yr birthday on the 9th of this month. She is an agile and fast 88lbs! Omgosh! Lean and solid muscle but out runs most everything.. Crazy.. Praying she is done but know she will probably hit the 90lb..she is a working dog and kept lean... Handsome handsome boy Lobo is! Wow, stunning


Hey Hineni7! Thank you so much :smile2: He is actually the lightest weight he has been since 10 months old. He weighed in at 89.1 lbs at his vet appointment earlier this week; I have been working on building his body condition and was startled to see that he had lost 10lbs since December. He didn't need to loose any weight (wasn't the goal) but the vet said she likes his condition at 90lbs and would like to keep him there. I haven't seen a photo of your girl in a while! Glad to hear she is doing well  How is ya'lls training going?

He is 26 1/2 inches as best as I can tell. He is great about staying still while I am measuring but the fur on his withers is fluffier than one would think and having my hand on his shoulders trying to flatten it, obscured what might have been a truer measurement :laugh2:


----------



## Lobo dog (Sep 19, 2014)

NYCgsd said:


> He looks very calm at 10 months. Was he a landshark at an early age? Because mine is 15 weeks and is at 100mph about 90% of the day.


Thank you! I don't recall him ever going through a landshark phase, don't get me wrong he was and still can be mouthy but he never had a phase of "must bite everything!". He certainly has energy to spare though and it wasn't until about 18 months that he developed an "off" switch as its called for relaxing in the house. I still joke about how during his first year of life "it was just me and the mailman through rain, sleet and snow." That fist year he HAD to be walked for 30 minutes three times a day, in addition to a couple of short training session and upwards of an hour of fetch. I had to exercise him no matter the weather conditions. This is one of the reasons that I am more than willing to wait another year or more before bringing home another puppy. When just the thought of all that wild, unmatched, puppy, craziness no longer induces feelings of complete exhaustion...that will be when I get another energizer puppy :wink2: It definitely gets easier, but it will take time, training and a lot of patients to get there :smile2:


----------



## Hineni7 (Nov 8, 2014)

Well he looks good! Here are a couple pix of my girl.. Not the best (you take way better pics!) but pics nonetheless, lol


----------



## Hineni7 (Nov 8, 2014)

Well, never mind, the pics won't upload  not sure why...


----------



## Lobo dog (Sep 19, 2014)

Thank you so much Jenny720 dogma13 and RZZNSTR :grin2:


----------



## NYCgsd (Apr 23, 2016)

Lobo dog said:


> Thank you! I don't recall him ever going through a landshark phase, don't get me wrong he was and still can be mouthy but he never had a phase of "must bite everything!". He certainly has energy to spare though and it wasn't until about 18 months that he developed an "off" switch as its called for relaxing in the house. I still joke about how during his first year of life "it was just me and the mailman through rain, sleet and snow." That fist year he HAD to be walked for 30 minutes three times a day, in addition to a couple of short training session and upwards of an hour of fetch. I had to exercise him no matter the weather conditions. This is one of the reasons that I am more than willing to wait another year or more before bringing home another puppy. When just the thought of all that wild, unmatched, puppy, craziness no longer induces feelings of complete exhaustion...that will be when I get another energizer puppy :wink2: It definitely gets easier, but it will take time, training and a lot of patients to get there :smile2:


Yours is pure working dog am I correct? Mine is half working half regular (don't have any papers on the mother but she looks like a normal GSD dog). My pup NEEDS to be walked atleast 3x a day as well, plus I get a training session in before each meal and she has to play tug a couple times a day or else she will start going after pant legs and hands. I can't imagine what its like with a pure working dog. This is my first GSD and I love her but there are days when she is a total nightmare. Then I come to these forums and read how so many people are going through the exact same thing and it makes me feel better. 
I think when I am ready I will bring home a pure working line GSD if I can find a good breeder around NY.


----------



## Lobo dog (Sep 19, 2014)

NYCgsd said:


> Yours is pure working dog am I correct? Mine is half working half regular (don't have any papers on the mother but she looks like a normal GSD dog). My pup NEEDS to be walked atleast 3x a day as well, plus I get a training session in before each meal and she has to play tug a couple times a day or else she will start going after pant legs and hands. I can't imagine what its like with a pure working dog. This is my first GSD and I love her but there are days when she is a total nightmare. Then I come to these forums and read how so many people are going through the exact same thing and it makes me feel better.
> I think when I am ready I will bring home a pure working line GSD if I can find a good breeder around NY.


Yes he is all working line (his father is pure DDR, mother is Czech and West German working lines) :grin2: This forum has been a total lifesaver for me and probably Lobo :wink2: There is a wealth of information and if you have a question on a topic that hasn't been addressed on here before, people are more than willing to lend their thoughts and expertise. I really question how well Lobo and I would have fared his first 12 months with me had I not had this incredible resource to tap into.


----------



## Lobo dog (Sep 19, 2014)

Lobo and I have been busy training this season and in three trials earned all three legs needed for the Rally Novice title :grin2: 

He is always impressing me with the calm confidence with which he approaches new situations and obstacles. We recently vacationed at a house by a lake, it was his first time for a lot of things but there were two specific experiences where his reaction really stuck with me, they may seem like small, random situations but they are good example of how he approaches more trying experiences. 

He had never been exposed to an automatic garage door, it wasn't until about the 4th time that I had him sit by me in the garage while I pressed the button and watched the large door descend that it occurred to me that he had never been exposed to such as the sound of all of the gears grinding and the loud clanking echoing off the walls as the barricade made its way down, and there he sat calmly with me just 3 feet from where the garage door was closing, as though it was the most normal day of his life. He trusts me and I am really coming to value that.

The other possibly more impressive occurrence was that he had never so much as seen a dock in the water and yet he never gave me any pause when I asked him to walk to the end of the FLOATING dock (so it was bumping and jarring and probably feels very unstable to a dog). I asked him to pose in a stay while I walked back to the shore (leaving him alone on the dock) so that I could try to snap some photos. It wasn't until we were back in the house that I remembered that, this had been a completely new experience for him and that many other dogs would have refused to hop onto the dock and trust their owner that this was safe even as the person walked away. I just Love this quality of the German Shepherd! 

Here are a few recent photo's of my boy :wub:

































"Does this Driftwood make my butt look big?"


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

Lookin good!What a wonderful relationship you two have.Lobo sounds like the perfect companion.


----------



## Deb (Nov 20, 2010)

What stunning pictures!! I'd want to frame everyone and hang them on a wall!


----------



## RZZNSTR (Jan 24, 2015)

Great pics!


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

Congratulations!!!! Gorgeous pictures and Lobo is looking dashing as ever!!!!


----------



## Hineni7 (Nov 8, 2014)

Wow! He is soooooooooooooo handsome!! Love that you are so in tune to your boy... Last year my girl and I had our first helicopter experience... It was a 'hot load' (meaning the blades were whirling and ready for take off) and the down draft is quite strong.. She never hesitated, pulled or acted like it was anything more than an everyday occurrence... Truly amazing our breed, GSD's! 

Gorgeous pictures! I need to get some good shots of my 'kids' in the beauty of fall.. What state do you live in (you can pm me if you prefer not to say it online)? Hard to believe our goofball pupa are almost 2.5 yrs! Areli is dual certified now and been on a couple of missions.. Iook at her as still a pup and yet she is maturing into a fine young lady (her 'brother' the gsd/malamute is certified as well and less goofy but still not as mature as she is)... I bet you see the difference in Lobo as well


----------



## kelbonc (Aug 25, 2014)

He is absolutely gorgeous and so are your photos!! :wub:


----------



## Lobo dog (Sep 19, 2014)

Thank you everybody! :blush:

Hineni7 I know! I can hardly believe how old our pups are! And like you, I still see my boy as that wonky eared puppy :laugh: I really admire all you have trained your dogs to do, they are helping others, utilizing their abilities and enjoying themselves all at the same time! We currently reside in Maryland :smile2:


----------



## Lobo dog (Sep 19, 2014)

I have officially taken my most favorite photo of Lobo to date :wub:








:wub:


----------



## RZZNSTR (Jan 24, 2015)

That's very nice!


----------



## Deb (Nov 20, 2010)

Beautiful!!


----------



## Lobo dog (Sep 19, 2014)

Thank you both! Here are some other photos from this week 










The focus isn't quite where I had wanted it, but I love his smile lines


























We are just starting to work on the trick of balancing treats on his nose. It is so crazy because I know that if I had tried to teach him this just a few months ago he would have been completely uncooperative. It is amazing how much even just a few weeks of maturing can change things! He impressed me with how quickly he picked this trick up.


----------



## RZZNSTR (Jan 24, 2015)

Beautiful pics!


----------



## CatChandler (Jul 25, 2016)

He looks so sturdy and handsome!! How much does he weigh?

I have a sable girl, Sitka. Going to take advantage of your invitation to post pictures 

She's pretty large, almost 25" at the shoulder and 84lbs as of yesterday !


----------



## Lobo dog (Sep 19, 2014)

Thank you so much! Love the photos  Sitka is a large girl. She has a gorgeous dark face and a beautiful eye shape :wub:

Lobo fluctuates between 85lbs and 90lbs. In my most recently uploaded photos he is 89lbs. He only has about an inch on Sitka, other than that they are nearly the same size! How old is your girl?


----------



## CatChandler (Jul 25, 2016)

We thought Sitka was about a year when we got her in June, so she's maybe 18 months now. I kept thinking 'wow, Lobo is really husky for a 10 month old" but then I checked the date of your first post. He's probably not still 10 months, huh. 

Reading through this thread was good for me. I didn't know what a working line GSD was when I first got Sitka (I had been initially going to adopt a low-energy, older GSD whose owner died, but she went to another family), and it takes a lot of exercise for her to be calm in the house - still working on the "off" switch. Good to know it will improve with age!

Are most of your pics taken in your yard? Maryland is such a pretty place.


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

Great photos lobo is looking very mature and handsome.


----------



## Lobo dog (Sep 19, 2014)

Thank you Jenny720 

CatChandler I am so glad you found this thread helpful! He is a little over 2 1/2 now :wink2: Maryland has beautiful "pockets" as I would call them :smile2: My earliest photo's in this thread were all taken in our yard but as Lobo's obedience has improved we have been able to explore new areas. We have a golf coarse near our house where I took all of the most recent pictures of him


----------

